
French Court Says Valve Must Allow Steam Users to Resell Games - nodivbyzero
https://kotaku.com/french-court-says-valve-must-allow-steam-users-to-resel-1838259529
======
als0
I’m scared about what will happen to my games the day that Steam shuts down.
I’m trying to buy from GOG.com but their library is naturally limited

